# Reality shows or looters



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 13, 2009)

Reality shows. Reality shows. Reality shows. All the three well known channels have got their own reality show.

1. SONY - The famous INDIAN IDOL IV
2. STAR PLUS - STAR VOICE OF INDIA AND NACH BALIYE
3. ZEE TV - SAREGAMAPA AND DANCE INDIA DANCE

They just try to get money from the people and always say the same message("Fatafat SMS kijye is number par) and after they win from people's votes they just disappear and the show's next version starts. Saregamapa has got highest TRP because of the conflictions between Himesh and other judges I think but were reduce really really drastically this year(only 18 lakhs votes for winner) from the SAREGAMAPA 2007(3 crores votes for winner). I think people are understanding their mistakes in wasting money. Moreover what will they get in bringing out so many singers and dancers. "One siner didn't took any training but became an Indian Idol the previous year" and disappered. I only kike BOOGIE WOOGIE in reality shows. Moreover dance india dance is somewhat near it. Going to watch it today. What do you think???


----------



## Master of geeks (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, Reality shows are 99% business. They just attract public attraction by conflict of judges and even contestents.
And yes, Boogie woogie is best of all of them. Full of entertainment, dance and comedy
Dance India Dance seems to be good show (All reality shows are good in season 1)


----------



## amitash (Feb 13, 2009)

Yea they are big looters...do you know they dont even consider your votes? they just pik whoever they want to win....this I know from personal experience...My cousin went to the sa re ga ma pa auditions and got selected there (name is supriya) and the make up lady told her: "South india? you dont stand a chance, they dont let south indians win"...she went on the show and was back out after 3 episodes.


----------



## devilinearth (Feb 13, 2009)

I like MTv roadies only......though its all manipulated(i think so)


----------



## ionicsachin (Feb 13, 2009)

I heard that for each vote they get some 2-6 bucks


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 13, 2009)

There's hardly anything real in reality shows. 
Of course, that is apart from the big bucks that the telecom companies and producers earn from the countless SMSs sent by viewers. That's hard cash.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 13, 2009)

@Bittu Das[1st post],
I agree that reality shows ate business. Infact, they are meant to be!

But I don't agree with any of your views, sorry!


----------



## RMN (Feb 16, 2009)

initially i found such shows good,it gave talented singers an opportunity.
but these days each and every channel has a reality show, for eg.Kerala has 4-5 channel and each of them have their own show and they have even started "Junior" versions!!!
and tooooo many singers coming on..some of them disappear with the money and some end up "acting" in *ollywood!!

and haven't Indian media copied almost all the reality shows from Hollywood?
Amer.Idol
Swaan
The biggest Loser
...and what not!

and what the hell his Roadies abt?
the last time i watched it 2 women were fighting and insulting one another .
even one of started teasing the other abt her sanitary pad!!!!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 16, 2009)

I like only real shows


----------



## confused!! (Feb 16, 2009)

The Amazing Race is awesome. A reality show as it should be


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone heard of Mission Navy on Nat Geo? It's better than Nach Baliye anyway!


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Today the trend is end one reality show & quickly start another sequel.
I never voted in these shows & I don't even care to watch them.
I just can't understand how come people get so addict to them. I have many people asking me, you saw roadies? What do u think who will be voted out?
Blah blah
I turn a deaf ear to them.


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 17, 2009)

confused!! said:


> The Amazing Race is awesome. A reality show as it should be



+1

I've been watching it since season 1, it's the greatest reality show ever made.
Also, "So you think you can dance?" is simply mindblowing. All the dancers are awesome. 

And as for indian reality (If can call them reality ) shows, they simply suck bo**r. All are pre-scripted, like the fake fight between judges (judges WTF??? they are not even from the field that they are judging). 

Almost all the reality shows (******) that are running, are all copied (inspired what they [f******] say.) 

Here is the list of tv shows copied.

1. Indian idol - American Idol Every child knows this)
2. Nach baliye - Dancing with the stars
3. Dance india - So you think you can dance (My Favourite )
4. Fear Factor india (The one with all the Lau**ies ) - Fear Factor US
5. Kaun banega crorepati - Who wants to be millionare (Every child knows this)
6. Kya aap panchavi paas se tez hain - Are you smarter that a fifth grader.
7. Kamzor kadi kaun - The weakest link.

It's all that i can remember, i'll add more later.

All i want to say that they (you know about whom i am saying) are just copy-cats, their show lacks originality and they just add stupid "Masala (drama)" to raise excitement and fool the viewers. But they don't know that some viewers are not as stupid as they think.


----------



## Master of geeks (Feb 17, 2009)

> All i want to say that they (you know about whom i am saying) are just copy-cats, their show lacks originality and they just add stupid "Masala (drama)" to raise excitement and fool the viewers. But they don't know that some viewers are not as stupid as they think.



150% true!!
But still I dont understand why people get attracted to the drama of Indian reality shows!!


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

Tell me the definition of reality shows ? Will someone ?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 17, 2009)

Master of geeks said:


> 150% true!!
> But still I dont understand why people get attracted to the drama of Indian reality shows!!



You have just taken my word of mouth. I agree to you 100%. I don't understand why people can't understand their trap of getting money.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

T159 said:


> Tell me the definition of reality shows ? Will someone ?



*Reality television is a genre of television programming which presents purportedly unscripted dramatic or humorous situations, documents actual events, and usually features ordinary people instead of professional actors. Although the genre has existed in some form or another since the early years of television, the term reality television is most commonly used to describe programs of this genre produced since 2000. Documentaries and nonfictional programming such as news and sports shows are usually not classified as reality shows.*


*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reality_television


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

Bhai log kya karen....jab sare channells par stupid reality shows telecast ho rahein hain toh log kya TV dekhna band kar denge? Indians have a lot of time in hand and would watch such crap fairy-tales. Same with news channels..........Mera toh TV dekhna hi band ho gaya hai  Documentaries? anyday!!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

^^ Nahi yaar SabTV mast hai no saas bahu and reality shows waali nautanki.Comedy shows and cricket matches FTW.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

If only 20 % of the fools watch this stuff then their work is done....paisa aasmaan se tapakne lagta hai!!! You dont have to convince everybody to rake in the moolah  (Teking this from experience)

@Gaurav: It is not Free-To-Air, isnt it?


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 17, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> You have just taken my word of mouth. I agree to you 100%. I don't understand why people can't understand their trap of getting money.



i m also agree that you both are 250% right indian reality shows are waste of time and money.
but roadies is a good show.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> If only 20 % of the fools watch their stuff then their work is done....paisa aasmaan se tapakne kagta hai!!! You dont have to convince everybody to be rich



Actually news channels ke polls dekha kar  kya sachin ko out dena galat tha?Jaldi se vote kijiye(kaamai bahut hogi) Pata nahi log aise polls mein kyu vote karte hai kya mil jaata hai sachin kya dobara inning khelne chala jaayega.

News Channels se Entertainment News Channels ho jaane chahiye.Jahan pe Rakhi Sawant ko Bihar mein aaye flood se jyada coverage di jaati hai.



vaibhav_jain said:


> i m also agree that you both are 250% right indian reality shows are waste of time and money.
> but roadies is a good show.



Roadies bhi fixed hai mere bhai.Saari baatein unko camera ke saamne kyu karni hoti hai?
And Raghu ko toh uske takle pe slap karna chahiye bahut hero banta hai.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

^Roadies teach you  b_i_t_c_h_ing, back-bite, dhoka, double-standard, manipulation...etc.....WIll any of their parents be proud of their off-spring featuring in that show? When cornered, comes the lame reply. "Yeh toh sirf ek game hai."


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> ^Roadies teach you to *****,back-bite,dhoka,double-standard,manipulation...etc.....WIll any of their parents be proud of their off-spring featuring in that show?



They started another show last year Splitsville.Usne toh saari hadein paar kar di mere bhai.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

Achchaa hua maine Cable line katwa dii  Na rahega baans, na bajegi bansuri


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Achchaa hua maine Cable line katwa dii  Na rahega baans, na bajegi bansuri



Toh Man Utd ke match kya local Doordarshan pe dekhta hai?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

2 mahine se kuch bhi nahiin dekha  Kya kismat hai meri....but dont worry United are doing fine without my visual support 

Local Doordarshan mein Man Utd ka nahin, magar Mahindra United ka match dekhta hoon


----------



## aditya1987 (Feb 17, 2009)

vaibhav_jain said:


> i m also agree that you both are 250% right indian reality shows are waste of time and money.
> but roadies is a good show.



*Roadies SUCKXXXXXX big time.*

*1.None of the participants are actually bikers.check out if they are in any biking /adventure community
2.They are in the show for modelling/girls/boys and fame rather than adventure
3.If I was a adventure seeker i would have gone where my heart told me not what my director told me
4.all in all a bunch of loosers who give adventure bikers a really bad name
5.ask the participants if they have had a adventure before the show.No this doesnt mean photographing yourself at rothang with any tours and travels.Even aunties in sarees and gum boots do it. *

*They're getting cash for acting,and dont forget nokia n-96*.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 17, 2009)

Us takle Raghu ki toh ......


----------



## Thom_Yorke (Feb 17, 2009)

reality looters


----------



## Faun (Feb 17, 2009)

All realities shows are fake unless you get a live footage of them...lol


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 17, 2009)

a_rahim said:


> Us takle Raghu ki toh ......



lol ek taklu kya kam tha uska bhai bhi taklu hai  Its hard to recognize who is Raghu.


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

^^dono ko pakad ke thokna chahiye..maarmaar ke takla laal kar dena chahiya...Sale baith kar aise dialog maartehein ke unse bade gunde India mein hai hi nahin


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Feb 18, 2009)

aditya1987 said:


> *Roadies SUCKXXXXXX big time.*
> 
> *1.None of the participants are actually bikers.check out if they are in any biking /adventure community
> 2.They are in the show for modelling/girls/boys and fame rather than adventure
> ...




i know that roadies is also fixed but i liked it because of boldness. waise takle ka attitude great hai. i like him. for reality tv i also watch discovery very much like it also. have any one seen the show called i shouldn`t be alive i love that show. i watch it leaving every work. my parents dont like me to watch discovery. and there is a show called a haunting i think it is bakwaas but like to watch it. sometimes before i consider this show as super reality but when they show so much of foolishness then i thought that they are making it for publicty and i think i am right.



confused!! said:


> ^^dono ko pakad ke thokna chahiye..maarmaar ke takla laal kar dena chahiya...Sale baith kar aise dialog maartehein ke unse bade gunde India mein hai hi nahin



you are right they thinks that they have seen so much of life they have the experience of 200 yrs of life.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 18, 2009)

Please don't discuss more about Roadies here. Please talk of Indian Reality Shows. If you watch Indian Idol, i can't understand onething, why Sonali Bendre sits in the judges chair. Is she a singer or a music composer??? The fakeness of the luxurious and "good for nothing" Indian Idol comes to spot by this. And I cannot understand one thing why the judges support the talks of love between the contestants. BTW they are here to compete for Indian Idol not for dating, and the judges support that. I only liked one Indian Idol who is the first one "Abhijeet Sawant". He deserves to be an Indian Idol. He has got voice and power. He has got two of his own albums and sang in some Bollywood movies. But after him the other two Indian idols after winning didn't even show their face once. I wonder if they got the prize and the car of the winner of Indian idol. From all the reality shows I hate INDIAN IDOL the most.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 18, 2009)

^To understand the most important thing in reality TV shows or any other business, is to understand the business itself.

People think that their skills are the most important thing that keeps the organization running. But this is true only from the people at the higher levels in the food chain.
For eg: Many software engineers I have worked with have developed a feeling that they have superb coding skills and that their organization could not make it big without him. I don't question the coding skills, the superiority complex is questionable. I have learnt that code is not even 5% of my business. 75% of the business in attractive UI, sales and marketing, etc.

In the same way, the contestants and the judges are just 10-15% of the whole reality TV shows business. No judge or contestant is indispensable. If one wants to leave, another one is readily available.

Remember, its business and its most important aim is to make profits, and also talent hunt as an social responsibility and value-addition.

Imagine how plain and boring the show would have been if the contestants just stepped up on the podium, sang their song, the judges gave their comments and then turn of the next contestant.

I may be wrong, but you seem to a "hardcode" programmer. I have come to believe that the programmer's psychology is that "code and functionality is more important than eye-candy UI", whereas the designers' mind says "Design is the most important". Unless you write programs for the "command-line generation", you know how both are important, and more important is actually selling the program and generating revenue.

Apply the same to these reality shows and you will realize whats it about!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 18, 2009)

victor_rambo said:


> ^To understand the most important thing in reality TV shows or any other business, is to understand the business itself.
> 
> People think that their skills are the most important thing that keeps the organization running. But this is true only from the people at the higher levels in the food chain.
> For eg: Many software engineers I have worked with have developed a feeling that they have superb coding skills and that their organization could not make it big without him. I don't question the coding skills, the superiority complex is questionable. I have learnt that code is not even 5% of my business. 75% of the business in attractive UI, sales and marketing, etc.
> ...



I think you are right and you are my very good friend. Thank's for your support in Himesh thread.

But sorry, I am leaving this forum. I see that many of the people have not accepted me and don't care for me. They call me a spammer. But now I bid goodbye. Hope people like me don't come to the forum.Thankyou.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 18, 2009)

Well, leaving this forum is not going to do anything. You have to be strong enough to face such bullying. No matter which forum you join, sooner or later, you will meet them.

If you still want to leave the forum, all I can say is "Good bye"


----------



## confused!! (Feb 18, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> But sorry, I am leaving this forum. I see that many of the people have not accepted me and don't care for me. They call me a spammer. But now I bid goodbye. Hope people like me don't come to the forum.Thankyou.



As a newbie be prepared to get some bullying from others..After so many days people are still pulling my legs because of my name..but leaving the forum is not the answer..it will be the same in most of the forums and if you don't like someone pulling your leg staw away from chit chat and fight club section..feel free to browse other sections particularly the technology section


----------



## Rahim (Feb 18, 2009)

Bittu: Dont get too emotional and leaving the forum is a knee-jerk reaction. I was bullied in OpenSource section by some "expert Linux Guru" when i asked some newbie questions when i joined TDF. Heck what purpose these forums are for, if someone cant ask stupid queries?

Yah you might get some funny comments regarding your name but you can live with that. Its a part of online culture.

There will be instances where the users may demand respect just bcoz they have above 1000 posts count but when you go through there posts, most of them would be useless 

Just relax and gulp down a bottle of Sprite and thandaa hoja


----------



## confused!! (Feb 18, 2009)

^^I think he has already left the forum


----------



## Rahim (Feb 18, 2009)

^


----------



## Faun (Feb 18, 2009)

Naah he will come back !


----------



## RMN (Feb 18, 2009)

he will be back for season2!


----------



## sgoswami (Feb 19, 2009)

REALLY Reality SHOWW.......................................................?


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok as you all my good friends are urging me to come back, I have come. Now I will not start any new thread and look what does commentators. By the way are they here only for commenting? I don't see any of them creating a thread to comment. Foolish!! I think they they only know to comment and make fun. Thankyou Mr. VictorRambo, confused and A Rahim. Your support has given me enough support to make my disillusioned mind illusioned again. Thankyou very much. I want you three to be my friend in this forum. What I have to do to make you my friend?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 19, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Ok as you all my good friends are urging me to come back, I have come. Now I will not start any new thread and look what does commentators. By the way are they here only for commenting? I don't see any of them creating a thread to comment. Foolish!! I think they they only know to comment and make fun. Thankyou Mr. VictorRambo, confused and A Rahim. Your support has given me enough support to make my disillusioned mind illusioned again. Thankyou very much. I want you three to be my friend in this forum. *What I have to do to make you my friend?*



Compromise.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2009)

Add me to your friends list, easy  Clikc on my name and select "Add to my contacts"


----------



## confused!! (Feb 19, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Ok as you all my good friends are urging me to come back, I have come. Now I will not start any new thread and look what does commentators. By the way are they here only for commenting? I don't see any of them creating a thread to comment. Foolish!! I think they they only know to comment and make fun. Thankyou Mr. VictorRambo, confused and A Rahim. Your support has given me enough support to make my disillusioned mind illusioned again. Thankyou very much. I want you three to be my friend in this forum. What I have to do to make you my friend?



Thats better


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Feb 19, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Compromise.


----------



## Rahim (Feb 19, 2009)

^Forgiveness is the best virtue you can show


----------



## ico (Feb 19, 2009)

Bittu Das said:


> Please don't discuss more about Roadies here. Please talk of Indian Reality Shows. If you watch Indian Idol, i can't understand onething, why Sonali Bendre sits in the judges chair. Is she a singer or a music composer??? The fakeness of the luxurious and "good for nothing" Indian Idol comes to spot by this. And I cannot understand one thing why the judges support the talks of love between the contestants. BTW they are here to compete for Indian Idol not for dating, and the judges support that. I only liked one Indian Idol who is the first one "Abhijeet Sawant". He deserves to be an Indian Idol. He has got voice and power. He has got two of his own albums and sang in some Bollywood movies. But after him the other two Indian idols after winning didn't even show their face once. I wonder if they got the prize and the car of the winner of Indian idol. From all the reality shows I hate INDIAN IDOL the most.


I stopped watching every reality show when Karunya didn't win the Indian Idol 2. Karunya had a better voice than Sandeep (winner). Unfortunately being from South, Karunya got less votes compared to Sandeep whom Rajasthanis voted like hell as he was from Bikaner.


----------

